# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Heading Edinburgh direction

## Neils

I'm going up to Edinburgh soon for a few days through work. I'm pretty sure they're trying to time it to co-incide with the height of the Fringe, but on the off chance that Bristol isn't the closest place I can find a hotel to stay in I should be about sometime towards the end of August if anyone fancies a pint or two and gassing about bees for an evening.

----------


## gavin

Edinburgh in Fringe time is always a great place to be - count me in (assuming I'm free).  And once you've drunk Edinburgh dry there are more pubs up here to try .....

----------


## Neils

Sadly it's likely to be a one night only affair. If the opportunity presents itself I might try and make a weekend of it.

----------


## gavin

Anyone else fancy making this a forummers meet?

----------


## kevboab

Yeah. When u headin to burgh ??

----------


## kevboab

Ha. End of august. Just spotted it. Am game for a few pints. :-)

----------


## Neils

I will do my best to confirm dates as soon as I can but I think it will be 28th August.

----------


## SteveW316

Hi Guys,

I'll be around, looking out for final details

----------


## Neils

I will confirm details as soon as I can in terms of dates. As for where, I might have to leave that for those with better local knowledge.

----------


## Neils

Looks like I'll be up on 27/28. The 27th is easiest for me but I'n sure I can be flexible.

----------


## Neils

Confirmed that ill be in Edinburgh on 27/28.

----------


## kevboab

> Confirmed that ill be in Edinburgh on 27/28.


Cant make 27th but 28th fine

----------


## gavin

OK, starting to sound like the 28th will be the night.  How about the Halfway House (charming wee place really close to the station for those of us dashing off to catch a train home, but small).

You can eat there if you wish.  I could probably be there soon after 6:30.  If everyone on this thread and AN Other in private discussions turns up (not a cert) then we'll be five.  A bit of mobile number swapping behind the scenes might be sensible in case it is particularly busy .... or we could just plan to visit a roomier one such as Deacon Brodies or the World's End?

G.

----------


## kevboab

Sounds good to me

----------


## gavin

Right folks!  See you tomorrow (Wed) night, Halfway House, Fleshmarket Close off Market Street.  I'll be there maybe 6:40 pm onwards.  All welcome.  If you don't have my or Neil's mobile number and we're not there (unlikely) PM Neil or kevboab to find out where we've gone.  My phone's slower than theirs.

G.

----------


## greengumbo

Hi Guys, I can prob make this but arriving at about 730 from York. Halfway house does some nice ales  :Smile:

----------


## Jon

Would love to make it over but am really busy this week.

----------


## greengumbo

> Hi Guys, I can prob make this but arriving at about 730 from York. Halfway house does some nice ales


Ugh...... train not arriving till 830 now. Might not be able to hang around for long but hopefully still for a swift pint  :Smile:

----------


## gavin

Party time! We'll *try* to leave some ale for GG's arrival but can't promise .... 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## greengumbo

> Party time! We'll *try* to leave some ale for GG's arrival but can't promise .... 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


Crossed the border. Dreaming of a pint.

----------


## gavin

Hope the beer and company was up to expectation. Just managed to catch the last train home. 

Great to see you gents! Next meeting SASA tomorrow or Inverness next month ... 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## kevboab

> Hope the beer and company was up to expectation. Just managed to catch the last train home. 
> 
> Great to see you gents! Next meeting SASA tomorrow or Inverness next month ... 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


The beer wiz great, the whiskey wiz better, the barman wiz a nice fella.

----------


## gavin

Is that you saying I should have had that last whisky?! There's only so much an old man can take you know ... 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## kevboab

Delicate is an understatement. !!!

----------


## Neils

I think I just about made it back alive.

Good to see everyone and put some faces to names.

----------

